# Magma vs lemo2



## Raslin (18/5/15)

I have been told that the Magma was designed for flavour. To the more experienced vapers - how does the lemo2 compare to the magma flavour wize?

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Ashley A (18/5/15)

I can't comment on the Magma but I can compare the Lemo 2 to the Subtank which was also designed for flavour and arguably the best at it until...

Well, I got Lemo 2. It needs more power, more than 30w to come alive and it kicks the Subtank to the curb for flavour and the Atlantis for aiflow and both for vapour production. These are all tanks btw but the Magma is a dripper so it has an unfair flavour advantage. 

The con to me with the Lemo 2 is the thirst of the beast. That high consumption coupled with it's small juice capacity leaves me using my Subtank as I'd need to refill the Lemo 2 four times at work in a day but it is incredible if you willing to carry juice with you. It does get you more on a refill than a dripper though.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/15)

I have the Subtank, Lemo Drop, Goblin v1.2, Veritas and Magma. Compared to the tanks the magma is pretty useless. For me the current tanks beat all the drippers I've tried in terms of flavour. The Veritas RDA is pretty good for flavour but I still prefer my Subtank.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/5/15)

I agree with @BumbleBee , the magma is a bit dated now, in my opinion most of the sub ohm tanks that are out now will have equal or better flavour. In general the newer drippers that are designed for flavour will edge out most of the tanks, especially the ones running the stock coils, but the gap between the two is much closer than it was 6 months ago. If you're looking for a nice cheap dripper with great flavour, I don't think you can go wrong with the derringer. If you want the best flavour tank and don't mind going through juice like crazy then get a Goliath tank.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raslin (19/5/15)

Thanks for the insights guys, I did not take the timeline of the devices into account. I also did not realise that the lemo2 required higher wattages to perform.

I guess my subtanks will remain as topdog for my adv then. And get the lemo2 for the experience. ...

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (19/5/15)

I fully agree with @Gambit.
So far, my go to vape at home must be the Goliath! Major vapor production, taste tops out over any other tank I own, while using the exact same juices, but be prepared to refill very regularly as it sucks juice as fast as you can vape it. On the plus side, you can adjust the juice flow, and to refill, you just close off the juice ports, take the tank off, open juice ports, fill up, and attach back onto the base (takes like 20 seconds)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/5/15)

ive got the Billow, Goblin, silverplay and had the lemo2 and a magma.

for flavor the silverplay by far brings out the best flavor followed closely by the goblin then the billow then the lemo2 and the magma does not feature.

each tank performs better with a certain type of juice. I build these tanks at the 0.3 - 0.4 ohm mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (19/5/15)

@Marzuq, wow that's quite a line up. How does the silverplay feature in the filling and leaking department?

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/5/15)

Raslin said:


> @Marzuq, wow that's quite a line up. How does the silverplay feature in the filling and leaking department?
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



@Raslin the silver play when wicked properly does not leak at all. that's with the standard casing. filling with the standard case is a little weird because its mostly metal and you cant really see how much juice you have poured in. but a safe bet is to juice up with a syringe filled 2.5ml.

however ive dressed her up with a bell cap. now everything is a breeze.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (19/5/15)

Looks good.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/5/15)

Ok, let me start off by saying, I have a strong dislike of the lemo 2. 

But compared to my magma, the flavour is a little bit better. I think it's because the chamber in the lemo is much smaller


That said, compared to something like hobo rda or a mutilator the flavour from the lemo 2 is kinda ordinary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/12/18)

@Room Fogger.
Lemon v2 thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (28/12/18)

Resistance said:


> @Room Fogger.
> Lemon v2 thread


Thanks meneer, some more reading to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

